# Lowering a USAT Streamliner for 1:32 use?



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

I am running a combination of Aristo heavyweights and USAT streamliners for an SP San Joaquin Daylight consist for my Accucraft 1:32 Daylight. The Aristo heavyweights are a little big but pass the 6' test, however the USAT streamliners are too high and the orange stripes are higher on the sides than the Aristo heavyweights by over 3/16".

I'm considering lowering the bolsters and going with smaller diameter wheels but am stumped by axle sizes. The current USAT wheels are 1.24" diameter and I see that they have 1.13" freight wheels with their .102" axles. I would like to go with something smaller like the Gary Raymond 1.031" diameter (Part #1 33BL), but don't know either the axle diameter or axle length.

Has anyone tried lowering the USAT streamliners? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Best regards,

Alan


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

If you go with the smaller wheels, will your truck frames drag on anything? Many have lowered their Aristo streamliners by raising the floor up. Have you taken yours apart to see if you can do that?


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Alan, I remember that on some trains before 1971, it was common to see a streamlined train ( the Zephyr, for example) headed up by a pullman green RPO, or a nonconforming baggage car, that did not match the rest of the consist. This would divert attention from stripe heights if you wished to do so. Just a thought 

cheers


----------

